# Parents....



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometimes I don't get it, I have the money and the room for more bettas but they always say no  I mean, I have the MONEY, and all I need is a ride  any of your parents like this?


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh no I accidentally but this thread on the wrong section! I'm so sorry ): how do I delete this?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

My parents are the exact same way!! Omg! My parents put my limit at 10...I can't even go look at the petsmart for the new dragons even if I tell them I have the money and room and that I have wanted a dragon since I knew about them...*sigh*


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sure a mod will move it.

I had the same problem growing up, once I became 17-18 my parents let me do whatever I want. However they also took that stance with my younger brother. He started getting anything he wanted when he was 3 years younger. Drove me nuts.

Parents... what can you do?


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, they're the ones who have to pay the hydro bill, no?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

my mom is really weird about me getting fish. I have 2 extra tanks but me mum wont buy me one but she will buy my sisters ANYTHING they want.... id even pay for it my self!!!!!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Parents are silly...and frustrating


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya, parents gotta teach their kids control and patience and knowing when enoughs enough. Sadly. I know if my kids were older (they are 3 and 1) and they wanted 10 betta's... I'd laugh. Maybe when they have their own home? I have my own home, kids and pets... and I would draw my line at like 5 LOL

Sigh, I remember being in your shoes though. It blows.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm glad to hear ppl arE feeling the same way I am XD my limit used to be 6 bettas but now my limit is dOwn to two ):


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Now that? I'd have to say a limit of two is a little low


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I know! I'm hearing about pets mart and their dragons and I want one so bad! I have around $60 left to spend, I spent around $50 on my newest betta I just got last week, which made my limit of 2 ): my birthday was yesterday but my bday present was my iPhone so I can't ask for anymore x( well it is fair to not ask them.... Though I am going to use my own money!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

My Parents have their limits, but they are pretty fair, 
but at times when I have the money and the space for one 
more they say no, it is frustrating when their is one
that is on your mind constantly.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I know! I saw the most adorable crowntail female at petco..... I wonder how she's doing now...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rain Drop said:


> Well, they're the ones who have to pay the hydro bill, no?


+1. They have to pay the electricity bills and the water bills for more bettas, even though you're paying for the betta and its setup.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

that is fair.... Though I never hear my parents complain about the bill anyways  they just tell me that tOo many bettas will get me too addicted and too attached and they don't want that ):


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom said no more fish when I was at 3 or 4, but I can drive so I kept buying them anyway XD I just brought them while she was at work lol I just can't set up any more tanks. yet for some reason she doesn't care if I breed bettas  I don't get it....


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

my mom is exactly the same way. my solution? i just buy fish without asking for permission, she gets pissed at first but ends up adoring them


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm only in middle school.... So I don't know if those options apply to me XD


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

lol, i had a limit at NONE... until i got my 2, now the limits at 2. but honestly if i got them no matter what they would verbally object, but they cant really do anything after youve gotten them..


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lol I haven't bought new fish in years until recently, it's so much fun picking them out  Since I don't have room for any betta's I bought two fancy gold fish for the pond out back lol I just need to make it safe for them at night before I put them out there, It's like I couldn't stand not buying fish XD

My stepdad watched my fish for me while I was out of town, and when I was showing him how to feed everyone he asked me when I got so many fish, I think it was the sorority that surprised him the most lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

My mom, is confusing. She doesn't care how many bettas nor fish i have as long as i take care of them and keep them out of her way. I once had 20 bettas and they were all in my room.

She also is kind of interested in my breeding, like my first breeding, she loved it but sometimes it can get to her lol.

Like sometimes she would say *sigh* another one...and when ever i ask for money and she asks what for, i get kinda nervous to say its for a fish lol.


----------



## Toxi86 (Jun 29, 2011)

Now that I'm an adult and paying the bills, I can understand where a parent would come from with the limiting on the number of pets. (Fish or otherwise) but I remember the first time my mother gave me the ultimatum of getting rid of a pet each time I brought home a new one.

But that being said, that law was laid down after I brought home three litters of kittens to foster (who ALL found homes btw), a bird from work (my hand-fed baby Renegade: RIP), already had my cat, my dog, 2 rats, a single male betta and a community tank with guppies I'd adopted from the store I worked at. (The manager was planning on feeding the fry to the aggressive fish in store. I got permission to give them a home instead; because we couldn't sell them.

So, over all I am with you on the whole "this limit blows" but as I look back, I can understand your parents putting a limit.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom's main thing was she wanted me to stop spending money on my fish, like buying new fish. She doesn't really care if I have to buy food or something. I spend way to much money while going to school, I feel really bad about it, and had planned to save all my money for next semester but instead I bought fish. I'll just have to be better at spending less money when school starts. I feel bad since I don't have a good job, and I have to quite once school starts


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O i do understand my parent's point of view, though I constantly ask my parents why, and they say we can afford it, but... they think i'm getting too close to bettas, they're scared that if one of my bettas get sick, i wont sleep until he's better, and i dont know why, they dont want me getting too close to them ): my dad was telling me when i just got my second betta XD


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I love my mom! she pretty much lets me do whatever I want and sometimes she surprises me like with my dragons i sent her a picture of both cause i couldnt pick and she said..hmm get both and paid for them!! she really is the best mom ever shes even "adopted" some of my betta she will be like oooo I LOVE THAT ONE ITS MINE and im ok with it cause its still in the same house so i let her have her fun to..she even does her own water changes


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

We kept an aquarium in the living room with no fish. It was just there, doing nothing. I asked my parents to give me the tank and I would shoulder the responsibility of it. I mean, no one else was taking care of it >.>

So now it's in my room and the family couldn't care less what I do with my new betta hobby as long as the cash is coming out of my own pocket


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i understand why parents would put a limit on any animal or fish, because any other species other than fish is just another loving mouth to feed. =D


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

hahhaa, that is so true! i have news! i think my limit is going up to three! my aunt was telling me how she went to the dollar store to find a whole shelf of bettas... but.. they were all in tiny cups full of blue poopy water.... she told me she'll take me there next time when i go to her work X) she also said that we're not only going to look, we're going to save a betta!  i told my mom the story and she approved of it!  im very happy to save another betta, im so pumped right now! hahaha XD


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

betta at the dollar store??


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i know right! i was surprised to hear that! X) my aunt has one now, i dont know what her set up is, but she saved him, and thats all worth it! i cant wait to save one too!


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

My parents are freaked at four.  They'd kill me if I got another one!
Of course, cleaning tanks is no fun...


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my parents are off at 2 bettas. my mom understood why i wanted the AB betta i purchased but she doesn't like much the idea of 3 at a time. to her its more of a tank issue (quantity and size).


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I actualy don't Mind cleaning tanks that much XD it's actually fun sometimes XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Johnificent said:


> I actualy don't Mind cleaning tanks that much XD it's actually fun sometimes XD



I completely agree! That's crazy because it actually excites me to clean them because i know that it looks better and the fish look so much happier.

Also especially if its and extra tank. It just makes me want to another betta lol.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually I'm pretty blessed because my mom loves them too. She won't let me pass 7 though and I'm at 5 now, but I agree because if I get anymore it would look tacky in my room.

Sorry your moms like this!

My mom's taking me to a betta fish farm on Monday for two more bettas.. My final ones!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

WOAH! a betta fish farm? :O take me with you!


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Parents don't stop me from getting what I want if I have room and money to purchase it, but I stop myself from getting what I want. I've made a limit of one betta while I'm living in my parent's house (I'll only have 2 years after December 26th) and when I get my own house I'll have much more and I might even breed some bettas. Parents don't want to pay more for a giant water bill especially if they're the ones working their butts off for the money to pay it. Children and teens need to learn control and I'm suprised that I even learned to control myself (I'm going to be 16 on December 26th).


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Adabell said:


> Parents don't stop me from getting what I want if I have room and money to purchase it, but _I stop myself from getting what I want._ I've made a limit of one betta while I'm living in my parent's house (I'll only have 2 years after December 26th) and when I get my own house I'll have much more and I might even breed some bettas. _Parents don't want to pay more for a giant water bill especially if they're the ones working their butts off for the money to pay it._ Children and teens need to learn control and I'm suprised that I even learned to control myself (I'm going to be 16 on December 26th).


+1,000,000. (I'm going to be 16 too this August)


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> WOAH! a betta fish farm? :O take me with you!


LOL I'd love to if you live in the Tampa FL area! 

The person who owns the betta fish farm is my aunts best friend and they live next door to each other so he gets exotic ones sometimes and I get them for free!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my mom doesn't care how many fish i get. x: as long as i buy one when she has a reason to go to the pet store. xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jrf456 said:


> LOL I'd love to if you live in the Tampa FL area!
> 
> The person who owns the betta fish farm is my aunts best friend and they live next door to each other so he gets exotic ones sometimes and I get them for free!



Thats amazing! I wanna go too lol.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have set my limit at 2 for now. I could get more, but I know that when I get lazy/busy, 2 in a divided, filtered tank is easy to manage. My dream fish is a king betta, but I want more space than 2.75 gallons per fish if I get one of those.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I can see why they put limits...

1.) Buying impulsively too fast can quickly lead to you getting bored and just wanting more, and if you don't get more because they really can't afford it at that point, so many kids/teens fall out of love with the hobby then they're left with a crap load of fish. They could quite possible say TWO NOW and stick to their guns, and wait for opporunities to add more. For all you know this 3rd might be the maximum for 6 or so months, then they'll say okay, just so you can continually get the "thrill". I space my buys because I know I'll want more, and I don't want to end up with 20 on my hands.

2.) Water bills do get expensive! Of course they don't tell you about their bills, you're in middle school, that is NOT something for you to worry about. My mother flipped on when I had my 20 community tank set up and we did water changes together with tiny bowls. >.< It made it easier getting a 5 gallon bucket, because now nearly all the water goes directly to my tanks, and gallons aren't going down the drain. (Literally.) Electricity bills are very pricey, too! You have filters and lights for all of them!

3.) They want you to learn impulse control. If you just buy, buy, buy, you'll never learn patience and thinking purchases over. By limiting you, you're looking at each fish considering them more clearly. You see a pretty fish, but you _know_ it will be your limit fish, so you sit there contimplating for a long time, then decide s/he is just not right, and then you end up buying the most amazing fish of your dreams, which then makes you happier.

4.) They don't want you to get too attached! Not because they don't want you to form a bond with them, but because if you have too many and get too attached/obsessed, and one gets sick/dies, then you're the one in crippling pain and crying for days unable to function. They don't want that in their child. They'd rather you have a meaningful "relationship" with just a few because then when one passes you'll be more peaceful with it, rather than have 10 and 5 die in a week! If you only have 2, then the maximum loss you can have is _two. _

I could list many many more reasons! I love my fish, but have limited myself because I already know all these things. (Grown up, har har har!) I want to max myself out with 1-2 more, leaving me with a 20 gallon long split into 3, and perhaps a 5 gallon, and that is it. 

You'll learn more as you grow up, and as many have posted, you'll start to see from _their _perspective. As a kid I always wanted a dog, they are my huge freakin' passion. My mom always said no, and it was really in best interest, but now that I am older, purchasing my own dog, I have never felt a greater feeling of satisfaction/accomplishment in myself. I now know I have truly earned this animal, and I have waited such a long time, and now it is mine! It is a great feeling! The same with horses. Dogs and horses are kind of my thing... My mom always said no to the horse, and she was right about everything growing up. I bet if I did buy one, I'd be selling it within a year. (Expenses mostly.) Now that I have mine, I cherish him more than anything. 

You think your parents are so cruel, but they *usually* have good intentions that you've yet to see, I promise!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

laughing said:


> I can see why they put limits...
> 
> 1.) Buying impulsively too fast can quickly lead to you getting bored and just wanting more, and if you don't get more because they really can't afford it at that point, so many kids/teens fall out of love with the hobby then they're left with a crap load of fish. They could quite possible say TWO NOW and stick to their guns, and wait for opporunities to add more. For all you know this 3rd might be the maximum for 6 or so months, then they'll say okay, just so you can continually get the "thrill". I space my buys because I know I'll want more, and I don't want to end up with 20 on my hands.
> 
> ...



Well said! Once you have your own kids you'll see why they put a limit on pets.


----------



## mickos (Jul 9, 2011)

good luck


----------

